# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Dr KORAY ERDOGAN - ASMED CLINIC - 3004 grafts MANUAL FUE

## Koray Erdogan, MD

.

*ASMED SURGICAL MEDICAL CENTER

DR KORAY ERDOGAN*




- PATIENT'S AGE: 33


- TOTAL DONOR CAPACITY: 6500 grafts


5 years ago the patient underwent FUT operation

* Temporal, Parietal and Occipital density: 70 uf/cm2
* Parietal and Occipital Hair Diameter: 60 micron
- Total transplanted area  150 cm2

- OPERATION DETAILS: 3004 grafts FUE extracted by manual punch, diameter 0.8 mm 0.9 mm
Incisions executed by: custom made blades, lateral slit


* 538 single grafts
* 1845 double grafts
* 591 triple grafts
* 30 multiple grafts

* General average Hair per Graft: 2.03

- GRAFTS DISTRIBUTION: 3000 grafts were used to restore the patient's mid scalp and vertex.

- FINASTERIDE: The patient started the treatment 5 years before the operation.


* Please note that the "RESULT" pictures were sent by the patient.



 



Before the operation

 

Operation	




8 months after the operation




Before the operation



Operation





8 months after the operation

 



Before the operation



Operation



8 months after the operation





Before the operation



Operation



8 months after the operation

----------


## Koray Erdogan, MD

*Useful Tips:*

Our doctor, Dr. Koray Erdogan has been preforming FUE hair transplants since 2004. With his years of experience, along with having experience with FUT hair  transplant, he continues to educate himself and his staff at ASMED. Conducting daily meetings regarding the surgeries for the following day and discussing the latest methods in hair restoration options. Our patients are never left alone with a personal patient coordinator assigned to them from the moment they contact our clinic until their surgery is complete. Months after the surgery, we’re still in contact to request photos of their successful hair restoration results, Our patients are our number one priority.

----------

